# What colour snow pants could go with my jacket?



## dralexandra (Oct 17, 2013)

also which sandbox helmet would go good with it too


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Anything the color fuck yourself would match that perfectly.


----------



## dralexandra (Oct 17, 2013)

N i c e


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

As a representative of the internet.... I must say the Internet doesn't care what color pants you have.... deepest apologies.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

lol go fuck off is also a great choice


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

"Fashion' forum would fit this thread better

but, i smell a rat


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

zk0ot said:


> Anything the color fuck yourself would match that perfectly.


Lol... such a dick... but seriously focus less on colors and more on waterproof and breathability ratings because no matter what color you are being wet & cold can really fuck up your day...

10k is ok, 15k is better, 20k+ is best...

but since you already got the jacket and have yellow pants just use em and rock em like a snowboarding rainbow sherbet ice cream buffet get a red helmet and call it the cherry on top...


----------



## dralexandra (Oct 17, 2013)

MrKrinkle said:


> Lol... such a dick... but seriously focus less on colors and more on waterproof and breathability ratings because no matter what color you are being wet & cold can really fuck up your day...
> 
> 10k is ok, 15k is better, 20k+ is best...
> 
> but since you already got the jacket and have yellow pants just use em and rock em like a snowboarding rainbow sherbet ice cream buffet get a red helmet and call it the cherry on top...



haha i like it! thanks sir


----------



## Hiltzy (Nov 14, 2013)

dralexandra said:


> I just picked up this jacket
> Burton Horizon Insulated Jacket Womens - SportChek.ca
> it's the orange and pink one, what colour pants could go with it? I've only got bright yellow pants right now
> 
> also can you recommend any googles? i'm looking at the dragon NFX's


yellow is pretty ideal for that scheme. If you want new pants grab some airblasters 
AB/BC Pant Turquoise/Hot Coral | Airblaster


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

wearing like colors that don't exactly match is kinda wierd, so I would not get yellow.

I like how solid primarys look together, top 2 choices would be red or orange, but purnurple, bright blue, green, would all look good.


----------



## dralexandra (Oct 17, 2013)

Hiltzy said:


> yellow is pretty ideal for that scheme. If you want new pants grab some airblasters
> AB/BC Pant Turquoise/Hot Coral | Airblaster


thanks i'll check them out!


----------



## dralexandra (Oct 17, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> wearing like colors that don't exactly match is kinda wierd, so I would not get yellow.
> 
> I like how solid primarys look together, top 2 choices would be red or orange, but purnurple, bright blue, green, would all look good.


the jacket isn't the yellow one it's the other colour scheme (orange&pink)


----------



## Hiltzy (Nov 14, 2013)

dralexandra said:


> thanks i'll check them out!


I have a slightly different pair I bought last year and they have an awesome comfortable fit and are more waterproof than my thick oakley pants. Check it out!


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

just dont get white pants. so over mine. they get so dirty and i can never be bothered to wash them


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Since you've bought a Burton jacket you might want to go with Burton pants too, for the sake of the interface. Why don't you play around with Burton's Outfitter, great fun for those with a lot of time on their hands. 

Personally I'd go with something like this (slightly aggressive), or this (toned down, balances the gaudy colours of the jacket), or this (slightly crazy), or perhaps this (f you get the orange tone right). Try them together with the jacket in the outfitter!


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

I love "dressed by the internet" questions


----------

